# Solved: DS Error Code: 51100



## ElSegundo (May 18, 2010)

If it's not too much to ask, I need a bit of help here.

Whenever I try to connect my DS Lite to my wireless network, I get error code 51100 every time and it tells me to re-check my WEP Key. The thing is, I'm entering the correct one every time and as a matter a fact, my DS used to connect without any problems until this started happening. All the other computers and even my PSP and iPod Touch are able to connect but my DS can't. I have a Linksys Wireless-N Broadband Router, Model: WRT16ON. Help would be appreciated. I think it started since I got the new router.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Is the router using WEP or WPA encryption?

See this thread
http://forums.techguy.org/games/827315-solved-error-code-51100-nintendo.html

.


----------



## ElSegundo (May 18, 2010)

Well checking the security settings, next to 'encryption' it says TKIP (which I can change to AES). The security mode is WPA Personal, is there anything I should switch that to? Perhaps WEP?

Read that whole thread but I don't think my router is too similar.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, I think you need to change it to WEP, it is less secure, but from what I have read that is what you need to do.

Worth trying anyway.

.


----------



## ElSegundo (May 18, 2010)

Right, thanks, it worked.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you got it going!

Please mark this thread solved, by using the "mark solved" button near the top of this thread

.


----------

